
Sequoia funded YC startup hiring - rms
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/sof/593696990.html
======
rms
Also a program manager: <http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/sof/598719856.html>

------
davidw
rms - do you know or can you vouch for those guys in some way?

~~~
rms
I don't know them personally. From Googling around a bit they seem to be the
merger of YC startups Clustrix and sproutit.com. I assume they're onto
something big if they raised a Sequoia Series A.

